# Old Shoulders bow?



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The Elite Tour has a real nice smooth as silk draw cycle and with the longer ATA, holds exceptionally well. At 55-57 lbs, it feels like your only drawing a 45 lb bow which is great on the shoulder.
Although made for spots, I've shot a few rounds of 3D with it and have been quite happy with it's performance.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Try a crossbow! :wink:


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. The Elite line does look nice. I've heard good things about them and gotta love the warrantee.
Not really into xbows. Nothing against them, just not for me.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Older Dartons like the Cyclone or Maveric.
Great all round shooters and smooth draw cycle.
Can find em cheap in classifieds as well.

just my 2 cents

Shawn


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

A lot of guys I know used to shoot those Darton Mavericks.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Elite. Smooth smooth smooth.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I was kinda looking for something used, but who is an Elite dealer?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Gagnon Sports in Oshawa is an Elite dealer (905-725-5798).
Give them a shout and see whats available.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

The Bow Shop Kitchener


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

APA Viper V7 is a very smooth drawing bow. Single cam with lots of adjustment. I have a very lightly used one for sale, PM if interested.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Mathews heli-m. When i test shot one, it was 72 lbs (we weighed it) but felt like 45-50 and super smooth! Id recommend that


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Mathews Icon, hands down. You can find them cheap too.


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Bob 
which shoulder? 
I like my new Elite Pure, I'm running a 60# -31.5" DL and I had Ben ( Chesher's) crank her down to 51# as I am still mending after a neck dissection ( C) I'm still dealing with nerve damage in my right shoulder and neck even 2 years later, but my Pure has been a Pure delight to shoot, as speciality with that amazing 80% let off and solid back wall. what you want to do with the bow ? hunt,3D, Target ? 40 or 50lb ? 
Dusty out.
Dusty


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Listen to Crashman, that APA Viper V7 is S-M-O-O-T-H!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi Dusty,
The left (bow arm) shoulder is marginal at times, although I'm trying to work out a bit and seems to be slowly improving.
I'm looking for an all around bow. I do hunt, but mostly punch paper and do the occasion round of 3D. Probably I could make the right 60# work, start out cranked down and ,hopefully, gradually build up. Or not.
Hope your arm gets better. Nerves heal slowly.
I appreciate the reply.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Crunch.I still shoot my Maverics.
Indoor outdoor and hunting.
You really cant beat them.
But shop around for sure.
Bow shop i Waterloo is hands on.Lots of new and used.
Go there and try as many as you want.
Thats what they are there for.
Ask for George or James.

Shawn


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Shawn,

I've dealt with those guys at the Bowshop before.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

PSE Bowmadness has an awsome draw cycle easy on the shoulders


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Nudlebush said:


> PSE Bowmadness has an awsome draw cycle easy on the shoulders


I think the vendetta DC is better drawing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Martin (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like my PSE Vendetta XS, it's silky smooth, and with it set at 58.5 lbs, its slinging my arrows, with 100 grain tip at 289-290 consistantly. Solid back stop on the draw, and I think the 75% let off is very comfortable.


----------



## oldglory (Jan 25, 2008)

Elite hunter if your looking for a short ata or the elite tour. You ont be disappointed!


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

try an oneida if you are having issues with shoulder the draw is alot easier on my shoulder than any wheel bow although my apa pit viper is a nice draw as well i have shoulder issues and when the pain is bad the oneida comes out can draw it all day no pain best of luck hope your shoulder gets better


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

x2 on the oneida. If you can try as many bows as you can then pick the one you like best.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I tore my rotator cuff this year and i have been surprised that i can pull back my 60lb Elite pure. Its actually not been bad at all i figured i would have to start off at 50lbs but i've been able to shoot it at 60lbs because it is so smooth.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

*Interested*



Crashman said:


> APA Viper V7 is a very smooth drawing bow. Single cam with lots of adjustment. I have a very lightly used one for sale, PM if interested.


Draw weight/length?
Color?

I am interested. Also, do you know any dealers in Ontario that would let me shoot some APAs?


----------



## StringRash (Sep 22, 2009)

I would suggest the Oneida as well. I've had surgeries on both shoulders. The draw cycle on my Oneida is still manageable at 65# and produces enough speed for complete pass throughs.


----------



## gmarston (Oct 28, 2009)

Elite bow draw great have a few of them, cant go wrong. But if you have a chance try a APA v7 great drawing bow might be the easyest drawing out. I was amazed at how easy they draw


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

PSE Bow madness for a great smooth drawing bow the singe cam is great and with the 80% let off it can be held for ever. I shoot the revenge too but for hunting its the bow madness all the way!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've gone with the Vendetta.

Thanks, Everyone.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Goodluck with the new bow


----------

